# CA18 Z24 eng bellhousings same?



## Novanuttz (Jan 31, 2012)

Well I have scoured the internet for hours trying to find out if theses two bellhousings have the same pattern, but no dice. I found an 85 200 sx at the local u pull with a L4N71B 4 speed auto and need to know whats up. Trying to figure theses imports and interchangeability is mind numbing. Chevys are easier.


----------

